# Removing rear bumper.



## UNIT 6639 (Sep 28, 2005)

My bumper is rattling from my subwoofer. I have sound dampened the trunk but now the bumper is jumping up and down.

I want to remove the bumper and apply some liquid deadener to it but do not know how to remove it. Any help on this subject would be great. 
Thanks.


----------



## UNIT 6639 (Sep 28, 2005)

Sorry first post. Its a 2004 2.5s.


----------



## LeeM (Oct 15, 2005)

*Rear Bumper - how to take off? Thanks!*

Hi there. I have a small dent on my bumper in the corner. Please let me know if you find out how to remove the rear bumper (in my case just the cover I guess).

Thanks a lot


----------



## craigqc (Feb 10, 2005)

should just be screws inside rear fenders. look underneath you should see the mounting points


----------

